# my betta has a lump in between his gills !!!!!!



## my betta ares (Jan 20, 2009)

my betta has a lump in between his gills. he is not very well he"s stop eating and has lost some color. i had him a year and his name is (ares). he was older when i got him. please help!!!!!!!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

welcome to the forum.

what size tank, do you know your exact water parameters (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, temp, pH)
what do you feed, how often/how much, the more detail you give most likely the more detail someone can answer.
can you post a picture?


----------



## my betta ares (Jan 20, 2009)

*betta ares*

i use spring water and declore normally. and propper medicines. i feed him ocean nutrition atison's betta pro.the tank is penn plax betta bow-front kit.:-(


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Picture??

What size exactly is the tank, and how often do you do water changes (and how much)? Is the lump fleshy looking, fuzzy, raw? How big is it?

At this point a picture is really the best way to diagnose, so try snapping one ASAP. If you don't know how to load it I'd be happy to help.


----------



## my betta ares (Jan 20, 2009)

*betta ares loves pictures*

i don't know how to load a picture cam you help. i changes his water when needed and i take some water off when needed.


----------



## my betta ares (Jan 20, 2009)

*my betta has a lump in between his gills!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hi ( ares) is a littla better hi eat 2-4 pellets and has som color.the lump is not as big as it is in thes picture . look at the pictures















.:lol: of my littla ARE's! i took haif of his water off to day.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

You have several problems going on there that if you change I believe should cause all other problems to cease.

1) That tank is WAY to small. 2.5 gallon is the minimum requirement for a betta to give them enough swimming room and good water quality.

2) Judging by the fact that the water is discolored and the betta's fins are blackened on the edges, I'm going to guess that water quality in there is really bad (high ammonia mostly).

3) It's not heated. Bettas origionated from warm, stagnant, waters such as in the rice paddies of Thailand. They need a steady temperature of 78-80 degrees to thrive.

I'd highly encourage you to go out and buy a 2.5 - 5 gallon tank with a heater. Fill it up with some clean, dechlorinated water, and slowly acclimate your betta to the new water by taking some water out of his current container and replacing it with the new water over the course of an hour until he is in completely new water. Then, scoop him into a bag and float him in the new tank (which should be heated) for 15 minutes so that the water temperature can adjust. Then release him. You can add some silk (plastic rips fins) plants and maybe a smooth cave or piece of driftwood to make him more comfortable. I think you'll see some drastic improvments when you make these changes.


----------



## nicoled (Jun 29, 2011)

*What is this white growth on my Betta?*

Over the past few weeks I've noticed a strange white growth under the dorsal fin. It has been getting larger. Does anyone know what this is and how to treat it?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

nicoled- if you start a new thread and answer the questions in the sticky in the disease section we will be able to help you out... From a first glance I'd say fungus or advanced fin rot so it is very important you treat your fish soon.

my betta ares- As Kim suggested, you should consider getting your boy a larger, heated tank. Until then, perform daily 100% water changes and treat him with 1tsp/gal aquarium salt (NOT table salt). You can premix the aquarium salt in a well rinsed gallon jug to make water changes easier. It is VERY important that you perform daily 100% water changes. Make sure you use a dechlorinator and make sure the new water is the same temp as the old water. Good luck with him and keep us posted!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is 2.5 years old.


----------

